# Nikon camera



## great12b4ever (Aug 20, 2007)

HELP!  I haven't taken any pictures of my pens and such, but know that I need to.  I am not a photo person, and can barely navigate a computer keyboard.  The only camera I have is a Nikon coolpix 4600 with a zoom nikkor 5.7-17.1mm 1:2.9-4.9 lens (whatever all that means).  Will this camera work for closeups of pens?  What else do i need?  I understand after reading some of the threads about the 5400-6000 daylight lights, and I think I can find a fairly inexpensive light tent.  I do not have a tripod yet, but, I think I will need one.  If this camera just will not work, please guide me.  I do not have deep pockets, but...[:I]

Thanks 

Rob


----------



## EeyorIs21 (Aug 20, 2007)

It'll do[] http://www.nikonusa.com/pdf/manuals/coolpix/4600_5600_en.pdf
Macro Mode will focus from as close as 1.6" per the manual(page 124 of 128).

Save Money, make your own photo setup: http://content.penturners.org/articles/2004/photobooth.pdf


----------



## great12b4ever (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks Robert.  I had lost the manual, and now have the link.  I will try to take some pictures this weekend and see what happens.  I downloaded the photoshoot pdf so will set something up  Again, thanks

Rob


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 21, 2007)

A tripod is a necessity with your camera. Steadiness removes blur. A useful one can be bought for about $15.00 at Wal-Mart. Read the owners manual mentioned and learn how to use the self-timer control. With that you remove the human element (shake) for actually taking the picture. I just don't understand why digi-cams do not come with a method of using a cable release. But they don't. If your camera does not have a 'macro' setting for smaller objects, like pens, then you will need to learn the closest you can be and stay in focus. The upside is that with a digi-cam, you can experiment without spending money on film and waiting for processing.


----------



## gerryr (Aug 22, 2007)

I recommend a trip to either Lowe's or Home Depot for 3 compact fluorescent bulbs.  Get the highest wattage you can find, probably not more than 27W, and make sure the package states that the color temperature is 5500K-6000K.  The package should also state a "color Rendering Index" or CRI.  IF you have a choice, but I suspect you won't, get the highest CRI you can.


----------



## PatrickTaylor (Aug 22, 2007)

I use a halogen 500W per Jamie Donaldson's "phrugal phototent" but be careful because they get hot!


----------

